

High levels of vitamin D is suspected of increasing mortality rates - alexcasalboni
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150310105222.htm

======
jug
This seems to be a study based in statistics and correlations, and I
spontaneously started wondering if the increased mortality rates among those
using supplements with large doses were similar people who lived sedentary
lifestyles. That is, using supplements in a vain attempt to offset not going
outdoors all too often (i.e. physical exercises for at least 30 minutes a
day), or simply in order to offset bad conscience. Those will probably have
added health risks due to their lifestyle, and voila, high D vitamin == added
mortality rates.

The problem with these studies is to exclude all factors poisoning the
results, and I think this could be one of the relevant ones that are also hard
to track down accurately.

